# Looking to Sub Suffolk County Long Island



## Waynes Snow (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking for additonal sub contracting work. A small snow removal company that has been in business for 14 years, and has the following services to offer your organization:

4 1 ton pickups (2002 & newer) with power angle plows ranging up to 9 foot
Trucks have 2 yard sanders
All trucks have radios & cell phones.
NO LETTERING OR BUSINESS NAMES ON TRUCKS
I maintain a stock pile of salt/sand all season
Grounds crews with snow blowers
All drivers have at least 10 years experience with a plow truck
Facility located in Centereach

Currently looking for additional work in the following towns: Centereach, Coram, Farmingville, Holtsville, Lake Grove, Nesconset, Port Jefferson, Port Jeffeson Station, Saint James, Selden, Setauket, and Stony Brook vicinity.

Email: [email protected]


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Check your e-mail...


----------

